# A little distraction and advice needed pls



## Kirsty26 (Oct 20, 2008)

I am 9 dpo, i did a test today   i know its too early, and now im mad at myself   because it was a    which of course it would be this early!! But these are my symptoms so far, some possibly imaginary  
-very gassy
-very sore bbs
-metallic taste ... but thats gone from whole mouth to just right hand side along tongue
-blue veins popping up, across bbs but also tummy and tops of legs (or maybe there before??) 
-emotional and fed up   but im sure thats down to feeling completely crazy   and soooo impatient!!!

I just wondered if anyone could help by listing their symptoms and what they are going through as im doing this alone and think i am driving my mum mad and dont want to keep on at her!!!  And i know everyone is different but it would probably distract me ... for a while at least....  because also i used my last HPT and dont get paid now until next thursday!!!!! i guess at least that way AF will or wil not have come!!!       

Thanks and baby dust to everyone else trying


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Kirsty 

There is also this 2ww thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

I think you could have a great time sending yourself  over there with signs and symptoms 

Good luck xxxx


----------

